# Puppy with hip displasia obedience training? Also pain relief remedies?



## Monty9623 (Aug 22, 2013)

My 7 month old Lab/Springer has just been diagnosed with hip displasia. I am still getting over the shock of it all and right now I still don't know if surgery is an option but even so, I am still so upset that we won't be able to do the things I had planned to do (agility, flyball etc) and I'm so jealous of those in our dog class who are moving onto starting foundation agility next month when I know we definitely can't 
I was just wondering if carrying on with our obedience is an option for us..? He is a fab dog and has a lot of potential, he has a big range of vocab already and we have started making routines. However I'm beginning to feel it will be hard to fit training around hydrotherapy sessions and physio as he gets very tired and I can run out of time...he cant do too much strenuous work that involves madly running around. Does anyone have any advice on obedience training with a dog with hip displasia or any other similar condition? I would greatly appreciate any advice  thank you so much, Monty's mum.
PS if anyone has any info on health care esp holistic remedies to do with osteoarthritis, hip displasia or joint pain relief then please post with your opinions and what you find works for your dog


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy's diagnosis, but so glad to hear you are doing so much to try to help him.

I would think that obedience would be a pretty safe thing to continue, as well as rally. Anything that does not require a lot of jumping or quick movements should be fine, as long as he tolerates it well. For other activities, you might want to consider therapy dog work as long as he still enjoys being petted and likes meeting new people.

I'll ask around about home remedies for dogs with similar conditions. We have a few people in our club who are very much into holistic medicine and they might have some ideas. I would think that adding glucosamine chonroitin would be up there and I'm guessing there are some others, but they'd know a lot more about it than I do.

Big, big hugs you and your pup.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

How was his condition discovered? Is he symptomatic or did it just show up on x-ray?

I learned that my dog had hip dysplasia when he was 2. My vet says it's pretty bad. My dog doesn't know. He competes in agility and lives a very active lifestyle. I give him fish oil and joint supplements and I keep him very lean. My dog was not symptomatic though. We just discovered it on x-ray. He is 6 and is thriving.

I hope you can find a way to live full lives. Every case is different, but staying as active as you can without doing damage or causing pain can be helpful.


----------



## Monty9623 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you packetsmom for the idea of dog therapy! I am seriously interested in doing that with my pup once he is of age (9 months). He would be great!
And trainingjunkie it has been confirmed by xrays and his symptoms that it is definite hip displasia. I have heard of dogs like yours, very lucky dogs, who don't feel any pain. But the condition is unique in every dog so I guess some dont get symptoms and some do unfortunately. Thank you for your suggestion of fish oil and supplements we are going to try everything! Especially keeping the weight off by swimming


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Monty9623 said:


> My 7 month old Lab/Springer has just been diagnosed with hip displasia. I am still getting over the shock of it all and right now I still don't know if surgery is an option but even so, I am still so upset that we won't be able to do the things I had planned to do (agility, flyball etc) and I'm so jealous of those in our dog class who are moving onto starting foundation agility next month when I know we definitely can't
> I was just wondering if carrying on with our obedience is an option for us..?


Sorry to hear about your pup. Although there is no jumping in obedience at the novice level or below, once you get above that level there is jumping. At this time, the AKC does not have a preferred option in obedience like they do in agility, so you will not have any choice but to be jumping the full height (UKC does have something like a preferred option in obedience). However, if you really want to do obedience without any jumping at all, you can certainly stay at the Novice level and not move up .

There are a LOT of activities that don't involve any running or jumping. Nose work is one example that is becoming very popular and based on your dog's background, he will enjoy it tremendously. A lot of the nose work dogs have been retired from other activities for various reasons.

Depending on the degree of dysplasia, you might be able to do rally. The jump heights are generally much lower than in obedience or in agility.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Tracking also wouldn't require any jumping. It's a great mental workout for dogs.  You can compete in Schutzhund tracking without doing anything beyond a BH for obedience/temperment testing, which also does not require any jumps. If you find a club that supports members picking and choosing different portions to train and compete in (not all do, but mine does), then that might be an option as well.


----------



## Shoul (May 8, 2012)

I know CARO (rally-obedience) will put the jump pole on the ground for dogs that have medical issues. I've seen it done for a dog that had previously torn his ACL. I'm not sure what they would do if you got to the Versatility Excellent level where there are weave poles, but they seem to be very willing to accommodate for people and dogs with a physical disability. 

Otherwise, people have made some great suggestions with dockdogs, tracking, trick training, nosework and lower level obedience. You guys will definitely be able to find a ton of stuff you can still have fun doing together! 

I give my dog Mobility by Canine Herbals (they also make Herbs for Horses). I like the devil's claw in it, but generally most things with glucosamine will do the trick.


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

Does he have moderate, mild or severe HD? Any activity should take into account his condition, if the dog is in pain then it would not be a good idea to work him. HD is very complex, some cases improve with age, some get worse. A good vet who is experienced in surgery would be able to provide good answers and alternatives. Best of luck with the pup.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your puppy's problem. I have had 2 dogs with severe hip dysplasia that showed signs as puppies. I had triple pelvic osteotomies done with both of them and had great results. HD is different with each dog. Your best bet is to ask your vet and/or canine orthopedist what results you can expect from various treatments.


----------

